# Feedback on Short Story



## AlexanderMuffin (Feb 23, 2019)

I have taken my time out of university to write a story.  I'd love some feedback on where the story should go and if there are any changes I should make. I've sort of run out of ideas at the moment so feel free to give me some of your ideas too :3 I'd be glad to put them in if I like it. I'll also give a little link to your profile for helping out

Link here at my FA: www.furaffinity.net: Muffin's Story by Snowsky185


----------

